# Number of comps by person per year and total



## keemy (Nov 24, 2010)

Was bored and wanted to see how far I was from top 10 (and see if I was making headway)

top 25(per year and overall)
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/922232/topcompsyear.txt

top 500(per year and overall)
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/922232/topcompslots.txt

Thanks to Patrick Jameson for making the script!!

(not the 100th post I intended to make but good enough heh)



Spoiler



Allowed use: Information and parts of it may be published online,
but only under the following conditions:
- A clearly visible link to World Cube Association website is added
(http://www.worldcubeassociation.org) with the notification that
World Cube Association is the source and owner of the information.
- A clearly visible notification is added that the published information
is not actual information.
- A clearly visible link to http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results is
added with the notification that the actual information can be found via
that link.
- A clearly visible notification which date is taken for the source of the data.
- The style and format of the information must be clearly distinguishable
from the official WCA website


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 24, 2010)

What better a 100th post than to contribute to the community you're making it on? 



Spoiler



Warning: Some sarcasm present.


----------



## joey (Nov 24, 2010)

Woot, top10 this year


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 24, 2010)

joey said:


> Woot, top10 this year


 
Not surprising. I am not an expert on this topic, but as far as I know hobbits like to travel a lot.


----------



## coinman (Nov 24, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Not surprising. I am not an expert on this topic, but as far as I know hobbits like to travel a lot.


 
I don't know, many of them has newer left the shire.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 24, 2010)

Apparently I've only been to one comp?


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 24, 2010)

joey said:


> Woot, top10 this year


 
Woot, Top1 this year! 

Francois will overtake me with Lyon though


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 24, 2010)

The list for 2003 doesn't look very impressive...


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 24, 2010)

I need More. I went to 5, soon to be 6.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 24, 2010)

I find it fun that I've heard of/know a good chunk of those who tie me.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 24, 2010)

ugh... I went from 10th last year to 104th this year.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 24, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Apparently I've only been to one comp?


 
Yeah, 2006 and 2007 are the only years that you make the top500 with 1 comp ;D.


----------



## keemy (Nov 24, 2010)

I like how (since I started going to comps) even years I have been top 25 but odd years I have just missed it. I hope to break this trend in 2011 though =].


----------



## Weston (Nov 24, 2010)

It would be kind of fun to see the geographic distribution of these people.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 29, 2010)

*WCA delegates and Organisational Teams*

Is anyone bored enough to come up with the following?

Number of competitions by WCA delegate per year and total.
Number of competitions by Organisational Team per year and total.

Tim.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 29, 2010)

TimMc said:


> Is anyone bored enough to come up with the following?
> 
> 
> Number of competitions by WCA delegate per year and total.
> Number of competitions by Organisational Team per year and total.



Here's the SQL to get started.

SELECT wcaDelegate, COUNT( * ) AS total
FROM Competitions
WHERE year =2010
GROUP BY wcaDelegate
ORDER BY total DESC


But it's not perfect, since WCA delegates that are listed under multiple e-mail address show up as separate people (I show up under three different addresses), and competitions that have multiple delegates aren't split up. Not sure if that can be correctly complete in MySQL or if you need to do some other processing on the data.

And organizer is even more difficult because "Caltech Cube Club" will include different people depending on when it occurred. And sometimes the delegate is the organizer but not listed as such.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 29, 2010)

lol 242


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow cool list! I'm actually in the top 500... for 2008. haha 3 comps


----------



## Kian (Nov 29, 2010)

Ah, updated to this weekend I'm in the top 25 for competitions this year. We were looking at this in Toronto and realized the 4 of us in the room (Dave, Tim, Rowe and myself) were all in the top 48 for all time competitions. Pretty amazing how much time we've spent at tournaments.


----------



## keemy (Nov 30, 2010)

@Kain I will try to update it by/at the end of the year and maybe every few months after that.


----------



## Kian (Dec 1, 2010)

keemy said:


> @Kain I will try to update it by/at the end of the year and maybe every few months after that.


 
Ah, I wasn't really asking for you to do any work, just commenting on how I fit into this. But that would be cool to see every once in a while.


----------

